# Best snorkeling in Costa Rica



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a timeshare in Costa Rica where the snorkeling is good from the beach. How about the Guanacaste area?


----------



## ValHam (Feb 5, 2012)

I honestly don't know of any places in CR where snorkeling is good off the beach of a resort. In Playa Flamingo I took a boat trip in the afternoon that went to an area that had decent snorkeling...


----------



## eal (Feb 6, 2012)

We have stayed at a condo complex called Los Almendros on Playa Ocotal in Guanacaste (we rented for a very reasonable price) where the snorkeling was pretty good right at the beach, although we did take a motorboat one day to a nearby island where the snorkeling was amazing.


----------



## JPD (Feb 6, 2012)

be careful of the crocodile's down there.


----------

